# Wizzer motor



## Overhauler (Oct 24, 2011)

i have a chance to buy an J model wizzer motor only but don't know what it is worth 

any insight would be greatly appreciated !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 24, 2011)

You should be able to get a complete engine(carb,power transfer pully&arm, maybe half the mounts) for 300-375.
Off E-bay. More complete sets go up accordingly. Tanks run about $75 for a real one, repo's less.  Problem is if your coil is bad they are about $100! PM me with your phone for additional info. bri.


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 7, 2012)

The earliest motorized bicycles were ordinary utility bicycles fitted with an add-on motor and transmission to assist normal pedal propulsion, and it is this form which principally distinguishes the motorized bicycle from a moped or motorcycle. In a day when gasoline engine and transmission designs were in their infancy, and power-to-weight ratios were low, a dual-purpose propulsion system seemed particularly advantageous.


----------

